# [August Thread] Timeshares Near Niagara Falls



## DpBp

Hi 

I am thinking of taking my family to Niagara Falls.  Can anyone recommend any timeshares or reasonable hotels in the area?
In addition, I am coming up from the states so is there anything besides a passport that I absolutely must have with me?

Thank you in advance for your help.

David


----------



## davemy

No timeshares in Niagara Falls.  Also  Don't stay on the US side.


----------



## lprstn

I think you have to stay in Ontario, the nearest TS location to the Falls. (I am planning a similar trip).  We decided to just stay in Ontario and stay 2 nights at the Great Wolf Lodge.


----------



## DpBp

Thank you both.  Has anyone stays at the Carriage Hills Resort?  How far is that from the Falls?  I like your idea about the Great Wolf Lodge for a couple days.  My kids love that place.  We have stayed at the one at Wisconsin Dells.


----------



## CSB

Carriage Hills Resort is not close to Niagara Falls. There would be about a 3 hour drive from one to the other on a good traffic day.


----------



## DpBp

Yikes!  Thank you Cindy.


----------



## KarenLK

Why not stay on the US side??

The closest 2 timeshares in New York are Northshore at Chautauqua and Peak n Peek in Clymer NY.


----------



## DpBp

How far are those two NY resorts from Niagara Falls?


----------



## davemy

Those are at least an hour away, very hard to get into, also they are thru RCI. Plus  you don't need a week for Niagara Falls, I know I live 10 min. from N.F, Stay 3 or 4 nights at most, Take a look at Niagara on the Lake area or toronto.


----------



## craftemp

*Niagara on the Lake*



davemy said:


> Those are at least an hour away, very hard to get into, also they are thru RCI. Plus  you don't need a week for Niagara Falls, I know I live 10 min. from N.F, Stay 3 or 4 nights at most, Take a look at Niagara on the Lake area or toronto.



When I took my family to Niagara Falls a few years back, I contacted the Chamber of commerce in Niagara on the Lake.. there are many homes that are specifically for rental.  I rented a 3BR house for $750US (the exchange rate was in our favor at the time).  The houses that are listed are inspected and approved for rental.
Niagara on the Lake is a great little town - lots of shops, theater, winery, etc.. . 

We loved our stay there!    We did the usual things in Niagara Falls (maid of the mist, rode the rapids, etc).. One day we drove 1 1/2 hours up to Toronto - ate in Chinatown.   

If you like Buffalo Wings - on the US side of the border  - check out BUZZY's (not sure of the address anymore but that would be easy to find)..


----------



## DeniseM

Please note - this is an old thread that has been brought out of mothballs by a spammer.  The original post is from August.


----------



## robertk1

davemy said:


> No timeshares in Niagara Falls.  Also  Don't stay on the US side.



Excellent advice. We stayed there twice, once on the US side (very run down) and once on the Canada side.

We used priceline and got a room in the Renaissance for $55/night on one of the top floors. We had a spectacular view of the falls right from our room, and could even hear the water if we opened our window. Regular rate was around $250.

I prefer staying at condos but for those few times one is not available where we want to go, priceline works for hotels. Unfortunately they are studios with no kitchen to speak of, but one can't be too picky, can we? LOL

On a side note, we befriended a family that was staying at a roadway motel 3 blocks from the falls and they paid double what we did.


----------

